# What Book Are You Reading Now?



## alias

Some questions:
What book are you reading now?
Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?
How many books do you read per month?
How do you decide what to read? Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject?
Do your friends read very much?

The new Tom Wolfe book, I Am Charlotte Simmons.
Both. Probably 80% entertainment and 20 percent educational. Mostly fiction.
An average of two books per month. Sometimes more, sometimes less.
I read website book reviews and a couple times per month I browse in a book store. Occasionally, a friend recommends a book.
I like historical novels (from all periods) and science books; especially astronomy.
My friends do not read very many books.


----------



## NATO AIR

What book are you reading now? 
Crescent & Star (Turkey And Its Future)

Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?
Mostly Education, I need to be reminded to read for fun.

How many books do you read per month?
6

How do you decide what to read? What is interesting to me or appealing. Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject? Mostly int'l affairs, history and politics.

Do your friends read very much? Half do, half don't. If you count Maxim/FHM as reading, then yes, 99.9 of sailors I know read.


----------



## Shattered

_Some questions:
What book are you reading now?_

Cellar of Horror (Gary Heidnik story).

_Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?_

Reading is always entertaining.. If I pick up a bit of education while I'm going, ballyhoo for me.  

_How many books do you read per month?_

As many as I have time for..  Do cookbooks count, too?

_How do you decide what to read?_

I'll read anything that catches my eye..

_Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject?_

Not necessarily..

_Do your friends read very much?_

Most of them do..


----------



## onedomino

Michael Crichton - State of Fear
Mostly non-fiction educational stuff, but reading a novel now.
number of books per month? varies, 0 to 5.
no concentration on a category.
my friends read quite a bit.


----------



## krisy

I just started reading Ann Coulter's book-How To Talk To A Liberal(If You Must). Got it for Christmas

I read to educate myself and for entertainment. Usually,I read political books. Only about 1 a month because I don't have quiet time enough to do more than that.


----------



## no1tovote4

Some questions:
What book are you reading now?
Shambhala
(The Sacred Path of the Warrior) by Chogyam Trungpa

Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?
Both, but mostly entertainment.  I read 1 to 2 books a month that are for education.

How many books do you read per month?
About 5 to 7.

How do you decide what to read? Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject?
Whatever interests me at the moment that I am at the book store...

Do your friends read very much?
No, not many of my friends read very much.


----------



## 5stringJeff

*What book are you reading now?*  Madison, A Biography by Ketcham.

*Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?*  Education.  
*How many books do you read per month?* Depending on the size, 2-4.

*How do you decide what to read? Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject?*  I am reading through the biographies of all the Presidents right now, with every other book.  The other books vary on topic.  I just finished "The Creature from Jekyll Island" about the Federal Reserve, and I'm looking to get a systematic theology series.

*Do your friends read very much?*
Not as much as me!


----------



## Bonnie

Several

Shadow War  by Richard Miniter
The Apocalypse Explained  by H.M. Feeret, O.P.
The Sensate Culture  by Harold O. J. Brown
By Design Science and the Search for God by Larry Witham


----------



## Adam's Apple

1.  _Journalistic Fraud_, by Bob Kohn

2.  Mostly education

3.  Probably 6 to 8

4.  I read mostly non-fiction.  I like political books, religious books, historical books, health books, financial books, etc.  But occasionally I will read fiction.  I loved the book _The Horse Whisperer_, but didn't think too much of the best-seller _The DaVinci Code_--too far-fetched to suit my tastes.  I can't believe how many people take the thesis of that book seriously.

5.  My friends read some, but not nearly to the extent that I do.  I find reading a wonderful way to spend spare time.  My mother introduced me and my siblings to reading early in life.  Although my siblings and I no longer live in the same community, when we do get together, at some point in the conversation we discuss what we are currently reading, so Mom's influence has been long-lasting.  In my adult life, I have often joined neighborhood/
community book clubs and that stimulated my love of reading as well.


----------



## padisha emperor

> What book are you reading now?



"Battle of La Marne", Pierre Miquel



> Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?



both.
it depend. Now, an educational book : history. I think, after i will read "le vicomte de Bragelonne", entertainment.
And there are also a lot of books for university, like books about the international relations, the penal laws, about the Constitution, the french juridictions.....



> How many books do you read per month?


here again, it depend : 
the history or laws studies books are often more difficult than entertainment books.
And if it is a series, like the Lord of the Rings, it can be read in one week.

But i think, about 6/7 per month.




> How do you decide what to read? Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject?


For entertainment books, if I see a book which looks likie to be good, or if somedbody tell me about a good novel, I will read it.
For the history book : it depend on my interest, at this moment. So, here, it is concentrate on a particular subject.



> Do your friends read very much?



for the most part yes. But here agin, not all. and not the same kind of books.

I like historical books, all period, and fantastic (all kind of) : Tolkien, Dune, dracula.......


----------



## Dan

What book are you reading now?

Youth in Revolt by CD Payne

Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?

Both pretty evenly, I think that anything one reads educates them in some way. But, yeah, I try to read some philosophy and stuff like that as often as I read fun stuff.

How many books do you read per month?

Between one and two.

How do you decide what to read? Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject?

I generally rely on recommendations, or stuff like "if you like this author, you'll like this one".

Do your friends read very much?

No, not at all really. I guess I'm the nerd of my social group.


----------



## Johnney

What book are you reading now?
html, xhtml, and css

Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?
mostly educational, dont have alot of time to look for other books i like

How many books do you read per month?
not as many as id like

How do you decide what to read? Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject?
anything in the web design field.  

Do your friends read very much?
what friends


----------



## clumzgirl

Left Behind: A Novel of the Earth's Last Days


----------



## 5stringJeff

clumzgirl said:
			
		

> Left Behind: A Novel of the Earth's Last Days



I read the whole series.  I don't believe in a pre-trib rapture, but I did appreciate the series.


----------



## clumzgirl

> I read the whole series. I don't believe in a pre-trib rapture, but I did appreciate the series.



Yeah, I've heard that criticism before but it's still an interesting page-turner. Some scary fo-shizzle!

It only took me 2 days to read it and I'm starting on the next one tonight. I'm wondering how it's going to end...I mean, it's kind of like Titanic. We KNOW how it ends, but how will they portray it....(that was rhetorical--don't give it away!!!)   :halo:


----------



## no1tovote4

clumzgirl said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've heard that criticism before but it's still an interesting page-turner. Some scary fo-shizzle!
> 
> It only took me 2 days to read it and I'm starting on the next one tonight. I'm wondering how it's going to end...I mean, it's kind of like Titanic. We KNOW how it ends, but how will they portray it....(that was rhetorical--don't give it away!!!)   :halo:




I read this entire series from the perspective of a person who would be one of those Left Behind.  If the Rapture came I would understand what had happened and immediately become one of those guys.  (Raised in a Pentecostal household, am a Buddhist).

They were all good but the last book was anti-climactic.


----------



## 5stringJeff

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I read this entire series from the perspective of a person who would be one of those Left Behind.  If the Rapture came I would understand what had happened and immediately become one of those guys.  (Raised in a Pentecostal household, am a Buddhist).
> 
> They were all good but the last book was anti-climactic.



Agreed.  I think the last book was a bit of a stretch, but still an interesting end.  Although I read it from the perspective of someone who wouldn't be there!


----------



## pretender

Just started Incubus Dreams by Laurell K. Hamilton

It's about vampires etc....if you like dark suspense and the unhuman....


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Flyboys by James Bradley (father helped raise the flag over Mt Suribachi)

Very good book (and disturbing) abouth the young men who flew missions over Chichi Jima in WWII and the plight of those that were shot down.

I was not aware of the atrocities committed, that are chronicled in the book (on our side, and the Japanese).  One of the most disturbing accounts of the treatment of POW's you will ever read.


----------



## Bonnie

pretender said:
			
		

> Just started Incubus Dreams by Laurell K. Hamilton
> 
> It's about vampires etc....if you like dark suspense and the unhuman....




Sounds like a book Id be interested in reading


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Sounds like a book Id be interested in reading



The series isn't bad.. It's sort of in the "now", and the main character is pretty lippy.


----------



## pretender

It's interesting so far.  I haven't read *all * the Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter novels.  I think you would like it Bonnie.


----------



## Bonnie

pretender said:
			
		

> It's interesting so far.  I haven't read *all * the Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter novels.  I think you would like it Bonnie.



I may have to add Anita Blake to my Ann Rice collection


----------



## onedomino

_Chronicles: Volume One_ by Bob Dylan

The life and times of Bob Dylan. Reveals many surprising aspects of Dylan's personality and what influenced his music and lyrics, e.g., his deep fascination with the American Civil War period. Dylan's characterization of his relationship with Robbie Robertson of _The Band_ and _Music From Big Pink _is also a surprise.

-


----------



## Annie

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0765309408/qid%3D1101129655/sr%3D2-1/ref%3Dpd%5Fka%5Fb%5F2%5F1/102-7987050-2264149[/ame]

So far, really excellent!


----------



## clumzgirl

For anyone interested, I'm going to start a "Left Behind" thread in the religion section.


----------



## Johnney

Whoever Fights Monsters by Robert Ressler, profiling serial and mass killers

read it a couple times already.  but its a good read


----------



## pretender

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I may have to add Anita Blake to my Ann Rice collection


Just thought I would warn you....... that is one weird book.


----------



## onedomino

Kathianne said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...pd_ka_b_2_1/102-7987050-2264149&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> So far, really excellent!


You are a science fiction fan? Who is your favorite SF author?

-


----------



## onedomino

-
_Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy
-


----------



## Bonnie

pretender said:
			
		

> Just thought I would warn you....... that is one weird book.



I can handle weird, I often seek out weird, just more interesting at times.


----------



## IControlThePast

I am reading, among other things, "Making the Most of College" by Dick Light, "The Great Gatsby" by F. Scott Fitzgerald, "Flatland" by A. Square, and "Something Happened" by Joseph Heller.  Something Happened is a pretty neat book about domestic American life and culture which provided the underpinnings to the movies Fight Club and American Beauty.  The Great Gatsby is pretty famous, about the rich and Eastern Establishment.  Flatland is a great entertaining social criticism of the Victorian Era when it was written filtered through a mathematical lens.  

I read mostly fiction for didactic entertainment.  

I do read a lot, as you can see from what I've listed I am reading 4 books now.  It is interesting here where I live because there have been a number of writers or poets who have lived in the area.  Carl Sandburg, F. Scott Fitzgerald, and Tom Wolf, the one who died a while ago and isn't writing books anymore.


----------



## Joz

"Why We Buy" by Paco Underhill


----------



## onedomino

onedomino said:
			
		

> -
> _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy
> -


 Since I am getting married in May, the following Tolstoy paragraph about marriage was interesting:



> _Levin had been married three months. He was happy, but not at all in the way he had expected to be. At every step he found his former dreams disappointed, and new, unexpected surprises of happiness. He was happy; but upon entering upon family life he saw at every step that it was utterly different from what he had imagined. At every step he experienced what a man would experience who, after admiring the smooth, happy course of a little boat on a lake, should get himself into that little boat. He saw that it was not at all sitting still, floating smoothly; that one had to think too, not for an instant to forget where one was floating; and that there was water under one, and that one must row; and that his unaccustomed hands would be sore; and that it was only to look at it that was easy; but that doing it, though very delightful, was very difficult._


----------



## Annie

onedomino said:
			
		

> Since I am getting married in May, the following Tolstoy paragraph about marriage was interesting:




Congratulations! Hey you and Johnney!


----------



## dilloduck

I'm reading The Art of Loving again by Erich Fromme-----forgot how great it is !


----------



## pegwinn

The case against lawyers by Catherine Crier  (Be nice, as a Marine I am used to small syllables and lots of pictures,   )


----------



## pennyville73

Thinner ~ Steven King


----------



## padisha emperor

Alexandre Dumas - "Le Vicomte de Bragelonne" (Part II) - the vicount of Bragelonne - 
The continuity of the "3 mousquetaires" and "20 ans après" (20 years later)


----------



## onedomino

_The Winds of War_ - Herman Wouk


----------



## Bonnie

onedomino said:
			
		

> _The Winds of War_ - Herman Wouk



That is a great classic!!


----------



## no1tovote4

*Tad Williams - Shadowmarch*


----------



## sagegirl

Darwin's Radio and then I'll read the sequel Darwin's Children
I read mostly for entertainment
I read about a book a week...4 a month
I read mysteries, science fiction, some fantasy, some non-fiction and once in awhile some real deep stuff like Stephen Hawking, not much history and no romance novels
A very good friend reads a book every day or so, but most hardly read at all


----------



## Adam's Apple

_The United States of Europe:  The New Superpower and the End of American Supremacy_ by T. R. Reid - should be must reading for every policy maker working in our government in Washington, D.C., as well as ordinary American citizens.

Also recently read _America's Secret War:  Inside the Hidden Worldwide Struggle between America and Its Enemies _ by George Friedman.  Provides a good understanding of why we are in Iraq.


----------



## musicman

Just finished "Destuctive Generation: Second Thoughts About the Sixties", by Peter  Collier and David Horowitz. These two were in on the ground floor of sixties radicalism (Horowitz was actually the prototype "red diaper baby"), yet were disillusioned enough with the lies of the left that they came out in public support of Ronald Reagan in 1984. Imagine the merry mishaps!


----------



## Adam's Apple

The 60s did give birth to a destructive generation.  I, and many other people, feel that many of today's problems can be traced right back to that period.  I will have to pick up a copy of Horowitz's and Collier's book and get their perspective.


----------



## musicman

Adam's Apple said:
			
		

> The 60s did give birth to a destructive generation.  I, and many other people, feel that many of today's problems can be traced right back to that period.  I will have to pick up a copy of Horowitz's and Collier's book and get their perspective.





It's a heck of a read, AA. I think you'll enjoy it.

These two are NOT loved by the left.


----------



## pennyville73

Steven King's "The Dreamcatcher"


----------



## onedomino

_Trinity_ - Leon Uris


----------



## KarlMarx

musicman said:
			
		

> Just finished "Destuctive Generation: Second Thoughts About the Sixties", by Peter  Collier and David Horowitz. These two were in on the ground floor of sixties radicalism (Horowitz was actually the prototype "red diaper baby"), yet were disillusioned enough with the lies of the left that they came out in public support of Ronald Reagan in 1984. Imagine the merry mishaps!


I'm reading David Horowitz's "Left Illusions" --- he definitely has a unique perspective on things! Being a former member of the Left and the Communist party, he has a lot of inside knowledge. And yes, he's now a pariah in the eyes of the Left.

The one chapter I found interesting was about universities and his experiences as a speaker at them. It exposed the ugly underside of the Left that they try so hard to conceal.


----------



## fuzzykitten99

alias said:
			
		

> Some questions:
> What book are you reading now?


The Ultimate Unofficial Guide to the Mysteries of Harry Potter 



			
				alias said:
			
		

> Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?


mostly entertainment, however most books i read have some sort of educational merit



			
				alias said:
			
		

> How many books do you read per month?


depends on the season--winter=2-4, summer=0-1



			
				alias said:
			
		

> How do you decide what to read? Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject?



may favorite authors, or even re-reading my favorite books. i have all the john grisham novels and i have all the harry potter books. i have read all the HP, but i have yet to get through all JG's novels. I like mysteries and courtroom dramas, as well as stories that take place during the American Revolution all the way up to the early 30's and 40's



			
				alias said:
			
		

> Do your friends read very much?


my best friend does when she has time, as well as my husband, but the rest don't.


----------



## padisha emperor

Alexandre Dumas - La Reine Margot (The Queen Margot)


----------



## pennyville73

Into Thin Air:Mount Everest~Jon Krokauer
Very good book.


----------



## no1tovote4

Robert A. Heinlein - The Number of the Beast; an excellent sci-fi classic.


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Robert A. Heinlein - The Number of the Beast; an excellent sci-fi classic.




"I didn't mean to shake your aplomb".......

Have you ever read The Martian Chronicles" ?


----------



## KarlMarx

Bonnie said:
			
		

> "I didn't mean to shake your aplomb".......
> 
> Have you ever read The Martian Chronicles" ?


I did. I also remember the mini series that starred Rock Hudson back in the late 1970s. It was loosely based on the decline of the American Indian. Except instead of dying from smallpox, the Martians are wiped out by chicken pox, instead.


----------



## onedomino

_Aztec_ - Gary Jennings


----------



## theim

Wuthering Heights, for a lit class.


Please kill me.


----------



## manu1959

theim said:
			
		

> Wuthering Heights, for a lit class.
> 
> 
> Please kill me.



o god you poor thing


----------



## 5stringJeff

theim said:
			
		

> Wuthering Heights, for a lit class.
> 
> 
> Please kill me.



You should try the Semaphore Version! 

http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=s...n.com/media/reviews/image/monty_semaphore.jpg


----------



## Bonnie

theim said:
			
		

> Wuthering Heights, for a lit class.
> 
> 
> Please kill me.



That's a great book!!  Cmon the trick is to really feel Heathcliff's angst :read:


----------



## Said1

Bonnie said:
			
		

> That's a great book!!  Cmon the trick is to really feel Heathcliff's angst :read:




Haven't read that one, but the other Bronte sisters wrote wonderful books. Loved them, especially Jane Eyre. I love Jane Austen too.


----------



## Bonnie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Haven't read that one, but the other Bronte sisters wrote wonderful books. Loved them, especially Jane Eyre. I love Jane Austen too.



It's my favorite one.  Many find Heathcliff hard to take but to me he's intriguing.  In fact the movie starring Juliet Binoche and Ralph Fiennes is excellent, very passionate, romantic version.


----------



## dilloduck

Bonnie said:
			
		

> It's my favorite one.  Many find Heathcliff hard to take but to me he's intriguing.  In fact the movie starring Juliet Binoche and Ralph Fiennes is excellent, very passionate, romantic version.




dang  I thought I heard someone mention Juliet Binoche !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onedomino

_Redemption_ (sequel to _Trinity_) - Leon Uris


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

How To Talk To A Liberal (If you must) by Ann Coulter. HILARIOUS!!! :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## Bonnie

TheEnemyWithin said:
			
		

> How To Talk To A Liberal (If you must) by Ann Coulter. HILARIOUS!!! :teeth: :teeth:



I have that one but haven't read it yet.  I'm waiting till my finals are over.


----------



## Said1

Shake Hands With the Devil - Romeo Dallaire

So far so good.


----------



## KarlMarx

TheEnemyWithin said:
			
		

> How To Talk To A Liberal (If you must) by Ann Coulter. HILARIOUS!!! :teeth: :teeth:


I read that one too.... but.... I didn't enjoy it as much as her other books, since it is just a compilation of her columns.....

still, she comes up with a lot of good one liners and makes a lot of good points.....


----------



## Said1

I just purchased "The Hours" by Michael Cunningham, plan to read it next week.


----------



## green lantern

just finished STAR WARS 3, REVENGE OF THE SITH....cant wait for the movie now


----------



## manu1959

reading the "chilldren's bible" to my son every night before bed


----------



## onedomino

_The Troubles: Ireland 1966-96_ - Tim Pat Coogan


----------



## suspiria

glamorama : bret easton ellis


----------



## USViking

alias said:
			
		

> Some questions:
> What book are you reading now?
> BOOKS? I DON'T HAVE TIME ON ACCOUNT OF CHATROOMS LIKE THIS ONE.
> 
> Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?
> I'M WITH YOU- 80% ENTERTAINMENT.
> 
> How many books do you read per month?
> SEE ABOVE.
> 
> How do you decide what to read? Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject?
> I LIKE HISTORY AND SCIENCE ALSO; PHYSICS MOSTLY IN SCIENCE, EVEN THOUGH I HATED THE SUBJECT IN SCHOOL, AND WAS LOUSY AT IT.
> 
> Do your friends read very much?
> NOT MUCH.
> 
> The new Tom Wolfe book, I Am Charlotte Simmons.
> I HAVE FOUND TIME THIS YEAR TO READ ALL WOLFE'S FICTION, INCLUDING "CHARLOTTE". GOSH, I FELT SORRY FOR HER.


----------



## USViking

Over in the History Quiz thread Mr. KarlMarx was blasting
what I thought to be 120 mph fastball questions out of the ballpark,
and his answers were coming too fast to have been googled, I think.

I finally stumped him with a question about an undeservedly obscure
scientist named Max Born.

I was in Barnes & Noble Sunday, and ran across a new biography 
of Prof. Born: _The End of the Certain World_. That was a book I had to have; I'm reading it now.


----------



## William Joyce

onedomino said:
			
		

> _The Troubles: Ireland 1966-96_ - Tim Pat Coogan



I have a giant book on the IRA by this guy, which I bought on a lark.  I haven't read it all.  His writing style is really dry, but he's supposed to be some big expert.  What's his background?


----------



## pegwinn

Clive Cussler
Trojan Oddesy (sp?)

Love the historical mingling with adventure.  CC rocks.


----------



## onedomino

_3001 The Final Odyssey_ - Arthur C. Clarke

The conclusion to the series that included the books: _2001_, _2010_, and _2061_.


----------



## onedomino

_The Unvanquished_ - William Faulkner


----------



## NATO AIR

(rereading to make sure I didn't miss anything)
To Rule The Waves- Arthur Herman


----------



## 5stringJeff

"The Connection" by Stephen Hayes.  Regarding the connection between OBL and Saddam.


----------



## onedomino

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> (rereading to make sure I didn't miss anything)
> To Rule The Waves- Arthur Herman


Let me know if Herman is able to justify how the Royal Navy helped forge 400 years of British colonial racism, oppression, and exploitation. Many of the shitstorms raging in the world today had British colonialism as an antecedent: Iraq, Israel-Palestine, Sudan, Sri Lanka, India-Pakistan-Kashmir, Northern Ireland.


----------



## pegwinn

Star Trek Titan: Taking Wing.

Awesome escape.


----------



## onedomino

_Parallel Worlds_ - Michio Kaku


----------



## kancer43

Hideaway- Dean Koontz


----------



## archangel

The sex life of an onion
by:Emma Scallion  

Sorry guys just can't get serious on the Holidays....


----------



## onedomino

_The Princes of Ireland_ - Edward Rutherford

Long, ago, before Saint Patrick came...


----------



## 5stringJeff

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> "The Connection" by Stephen Hayes.  Regarding the connection between OBL and Saddam.



This book was GREAT!  Really outlines the connections (plural) between Saddam and OBL.  There can be no doubt that, from 1992 onward, Saddam used terrorism to further his ongoing fight against the US.  He also talks about the circumstantial evidence that Saddam's regime was involved in (or at least knew about) 9/11, but he doesn't make the claim that Saddam was in on 9/11.

I am now reading The Pentagon's New Map.  Already started the first chapter, and it looks to be a great book.


----------



## Annie

Samuel Huntington

Saw a critique in Foreign Affairs:

http://www.foreignaffairs.org/20040...n-samuel-huntington-defends-the-homeland.html


----------



## onedomino

_Snow Country_ - Kawabata Yasunari


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

Thr3e by Ted Dekker.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

A Salty Piece of Land by Jimmy Buffett


----------



## onedomino

_Magister Ludi _ - Hermann Hesse


----------



## Joz

Like a Lampshade in a Whorehouse--Phyllis Diller


----------



## onedomino

_Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse


----------



## Gabriella84

The Disappearing Girl -- Dr. Lisa Miachoian

A remarkable book that helps adults learn the language and signs of teenage depression. If anyone here has teenage girls that they simply don't understand, this book will help you.


----------



## Said1

Joz said:
			
		

> Like a Lampshade in a Whorehouse--Phyllis Diller



How's that book Joz? I liked Phyllis Diller.


----------



## 5stringJeff

The Rise and Fall of the American Whig Party.  1000 pages, definitely a scholarly work.  It's gonna take me forever to finish this one!


----------



## Bonnie

_The Politics of Bad Faith _ by David Horowitz


----------



## 5stringJeff

Systematic Theology, Vol. 1, by Norman Geisler.


----------



## Abbey Normal

_100 People Who are Screwing Up America_ - by my hero, Bernard Goldberg

Outstanding book. I've been planning to post an excerpt here sometime soon.


----------



## KarlMarx

_FDR's Folly_ by Jim Powell


----------



## Bonnie

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> _100 People Who are Screwing Up America_ - by my hero, Bernard Goldberg
> 
> Outstanding book. I've been planning to post an excerpt here sometime soon.



That one is next on my to read pile... Im anxious to read it but have a new one book at a time policy for myself


----------



## KarlMarx

Bonnie said:
			
		

> That one is next on my to read pile... Im anxious to read it but have a new one book at a time policy for myself


Oh.... you have that problem too? I tried that policy a couple of years ago, and it worked well, but unfortunately, it all ended when my son wanted to go to the local Barnes & Noble, I came home with about 3 or 4 books....

I now have about 6 or 8 books in the queue....


----------



## no1tovote4

Pheonix and Ashes - Mercedes Lackey
This is a phantasy novel set in WWI England and it is so far very good, but it is Mercedes Lackey, her novels are usually pretty good.  Keeping to my regular pattern, two for fun one for learning...

Next in line:
The Gospel of Mary Magdalene


----------



## Annie

I'm re-reading W.E.B. Griffen's, In Danger's Path.


----------



## Said1

A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - Betty Smith


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - Betty Smith


Oh, I loved that!


----------



## manu1959

california a history by kevin starr

to be followed by a year in the life of William Shakespeare


----------



## pegwinn

Days of Infamy by Harry Turtledove.


----------



## freeandfun1

Just finished "The World is Flat" by Thomas L. Friedman.  Excellent book and highly recommended.


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Just finished "The World is Flat" by Thomas L. Friedman.  Excellent book and highly recommended.



Well is it?


----------



## Nienna

Reading _Jane Eyre_ for the gazillionth time. :sigh: The best book ever.


----------



## freeandfun1

Said1 said:
			
		

> Well is it?



it is getting flatter.... economically and socially.  The book is very interesting and for somebody like you, I seriously suggest you read it.

Friedman is no conservative and in the book he freely takes pop-shots at the Bush administration but overall, he is dead-on right about why the anti-globalization crowd and the protectionists are all wrong.


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> it is getting flatter.... economically and socially.  The book is very interesting and for somebody like you, I seriously suggest you read it.
> 
> Friedman is no conservative and in the book he freely takes pop-shots at the Bush administration but overall, he is dead-on right about why the anti-globalization crowd and the protectionists are all wrong.



Didn't you hear, I"m a Liberal now. keep your neocon propaganda to yourself.








Thanks, will do!


----------



## NATO AIR

"The Sword Of Achilles" (reading/studying)

"The Lady & The Monk" (for enjoyment)


----------



## onedomino

_America Alone_ - Mark Steyn


----------



## Annie

onedomino said:


> _America Alone_ - Mark Steyn



I read that when it first came out, excellent.


----------



## Shogun

I've been reading on Shadows of Forgotten Ancestors by Carl Segan and a third run through Robert Heinlein's Stranger In a Strange Land...  


I an't say that I agree with the rampant mysogeny in Stranger....  or the cult-like rationalizing of traded sex partners.....  but I find what he was saying about dogma fascinating.  Robert Heinlein himself was a fascinating author.  I think it is interesting that the same man who wrote a book that commune hippies latched onto wrote Starship Troopers rife with militarism.


Kinda like a philosophically deeper, less wordy for the sake of wordiness Tom Wolfe...


----------



## hjmick

_The Wild Trees: A Story of Passion and Daring_ by Richard Preston

From Publishers Weekly:
Reviewed by John Vaillant



> In this radical departure from Preston's bestsellers on catastrophic diseases (The Demon in the Freezer, etc.), he journeys into the perpendicular universe of the world's tallest trees. Mostly California redwoods, they are the colossal remnants of a lost world, some predating the fall of Rome. Suspended in their crowns, hundreds of feet above the forest floor, is a primeval kingdom of plants and animals that only a handful of people have ever seen. Now, thanks to Preston and a custom-made tree-climbing apparatus called a "spider rig," we get to see it, too.
> 
> According to Preston, it wasn't until the 1980s that humans made the first forays into the tops of "supertall" trees, in excess of 350 feet high. The people who pioneered their exploration are a rarefied bunchequal parts acrobat, adventurer and scientist. The book revolves around botanist Steve Sillett, an exceptional athlete with a tormented soul who found his calling while making a borderline suicidal "free" climb to the top of an enormous redwood in 1987, where he discovered a world of startling complexity and richness. More than 30 stories above the ground, he found himself surrounded by a latticework of fused branches hung with gardens of ferns and trees bearing no relation to their host. In this Tolkienesque realm of sky and wind, lichens abound while voles and salamanders live and breed without awareness of the earth below. At almost the exact moment that Sillett was having his epiphany in the redwood canopy, Michael Taylor, the unfocused son of a wealthy real estate developer, had a revelation in another redwood forest 200 miles to the south. Taylor, who had a paralyzing fear of heights, decided to go in search of the world's tallest tree. Their obsessive quests led these young men into a potent friendship and the discovery of some of the most extraordinary creatures that have ever lived. Preston's tireless research, crystalline writing style and narrative gifts are well suited to the subject. Sillett, Taylor and their cohorts, who include a Canadian botanist named Marie Antoine, are fascinating, often deeply wounded characters. Their collective passion and intensity have illuminated one of the most vulnerable and poorly understood ecosystems on this continent. Preston adds a personal twist by mastering the arcane tree climber's art of "skywalking" and partnering with Sillett and Antoine on some of their most ambitious ascents. As impressive as this is, Preston's cameo appearance disrupts the flow of the main narrative and somewhat dilutes its considerable power.



From Booklist:


> Preston's previous galvanizing best-sellers, including The Hot Zone (1994) and The Demon in the Freezer (2002), deal with catastrophic viruses and biological weapons. Here he turns to a more uplifting subject, the world's tallest trees. Writing with his signature clarity and drama, Preston profiles a trio of champions of the coast redwood, "the blue whales of the plant kingdom." Botanist Steve Sillett developed acrobatic techniques for reaching the crowns of redwoods more than 300 feet tall. There he discovered an unknown world, the teeming temperate forest canopy, which Preston describes as "coral reefs in the air." Maverick Michael Taylor has discovered redwood giants in nearly impenetrable wilderness areas. So important are his finds, the locations of these redwood groves, some 3,000 years old, are kept secret. Marie Antoine also answered the call of redwoods and married fellow scientist Sillett in an arboreal ceremony. As for Preston, not content to merely watch from the ground, he underwent tree-climbing training and has assisted Sillett and Antoine in their invaluable, gravity-defying work. Preston's hands-on perspective, suspenseful chronicling of the adventures of these vividly portrayed redwood experts, and glorious descriptions of the tall trees' splendor and ecological significance make for a transfixing read. - _Donna Seaman_


----------



## akiboy

Prey by Michael Crichton.


----------



## Semper Fi

alias said:


> Some questions:
> What book are you reading now?
> Do you read for education or entertainment? Both? Mostly one or the other?
> How many books do you read per month?
> How do you decide what to read? Does your reading concentrate on a particular subject?
> Do your friends read very much?



1. My Men Are My Heroes by Nat Helms (about SgtMaj Brad Kasal)
2. Both. What I consider entertainment educates me, but entertainment is the factor that gets me to open the books up.
3. About .5 books per month. I don't read religiously, and I'm a pretty slow reader, and I tend to take a week break here and there.
4. About 90% of the books I read have something to do with the military, the other 10% is usually for school. An overwhelming majority of the military books I read center on leadership. I usually look at some books at the store and read Amazon reviews for them. Or they get recommended to me (by my brother).
5. They didn't, they do now after going to Barnes & Noble became a social event for us, heh heh.


----------



## Annie

Great Expectations by you know who. Going to make the students compare and contrast with A Christmas Carol.


----------



## Semper Fi

Kathianne said:


> Great Expectations by you know who. Going to make the students compare and contrast with A Christmas Carol.



Typical teacher....couldn't you make class more fun and have them cut out snowflakes or something?


----------



## Annie

Semper Fi said:


> Typical teacher....couldn't you make class more fun and have them cut out snowflakes or something?



Slap you silly! You think that the kids should think I could be human? No way!


----------



## Semper Fi

Kathianne said:


> Slap you silly! You think that the kids should think I could be human? No way!



As good students, they should. Remember the phrase "know thy enemy?"


----------



## padisha emperor

*The Dosadi experiment*, by Frank Herbert (father of DUNE). 

A great novel, science fiction, political and philosophical reflexion, a real good book.


----------



## midcan5

"Our Modern Times, The New Nature of Capitalism in the Information Age," Daniel Cohen. Brilliant essay on the changing nature of work.

"Galatea 2.2," Richard Powers, a modern day computer Pygmalion.

What is your dangerous Idea? edited John Brockman, thinking about the unthinkable.

http://www.fullpolitics.com/viewthread.php?tid=27723

Finished first two since this was posted, both brilliant. Starting 'The Big Con: The True Story of How Washington Got Hoodwinked and Hijacked by CrackpotEconomics' by Jonathan Chait and 'Wittgenstein's Mistress' by David Markson.

Read for knowledge and enjoyment. Too much work today, only read a book or two a month but today I stop and start books and sometimes read through some on a topic that interests me. Just ordered 'The Persistence of Poverty: Why the Economics of the Well-Off Can't Help the Poor,' by Charles H. Karelis. One of those complex topics.

Friends? mostly for entertainment or history.


----------



## Shogun

Just finished Fight Club


Just started Contact


----------



## roomy

Shogun said:


> Just finished Fight Club
> 
> 
> Just started Contact



Don't you mean you've just finished looking at the pictures in your 'ABC' book and you are about to start listening to 'Goldilocks and the 3 bears' as read by your mammy?


----------



## Shogun

roomy said:


> Don't you mean you've just finished looking at the pictures in your 'ABC' book and you are about to start listening to 'Goldilocks and the 3 bears' as read by your mammy?



um, nope.  That's not what i meant at all.


I guess you are going to follow me around this board and show me how much you wish you were me now?


I would ask what book you read last but I'm pretty sure no one wants to hear your notes on the abridged Nambla handbook.


----------



## roomy

Shogun said:


> um, nope.  That's not what i meant at all.
> 
> 
> I guess you are going to follow me around this board and show me how much you wish you were me now?
> 
> 
> I would ask what book you read last but I'm pretty sure no one wants to hear your notes on the abridged Nambla handbook.



Too late with your comeback slowpoke, but look what you did, you almost copied me, you stayed loyal to the theme anyways

I couldn't help but notice you say you read books that are also movies, good call maestro, it might help if anyone wants to discuss them.Hahahahahha


----------



## Shogun

roomy said:


> Too late with your comeback slowpoke, but look what you did, you almost copied me, you stayed loyal to the theme anyways
> 
> I couldn't help but notice you say you read books that are also movies, good call maestro, it might help if anyone wants to discuss them.Hahahahahha



Indeed, I don't guess it's a shocker that you don't understand how a literate individual might want to read a book to compare to it's movie.  It's that kind of critical thinking that you missed out on after you ate all those fish and paint chips.  Stick with the bedtime stories, lil guy.  It's so rare that movies get made from books that anyone who now reads Beowulf should probably run from The Queen's scathing criticism!

HA!

I know I know... im sure you read War and Peace and A Tale of Two Cities in between homework time and when the ice cream man gets into the neighborhood.. I know..


----------



## roomy

Shogun said:


> Indeed, I don't guess it's a shocker that you don't understand how a literate individual might want to read a book to compare to it's movie.  It's that kind of critical thinking that you missed out on after you ate all those fish and paint chips.  Stick with the bedtime stories, lil guy.  It's so rare that movies get made from books that anyone who now reads Beowulf should probably run from The Queen's scathing criticism!
> 
> HA!
> 
> I know I know... im sure you read War and Peace and A Tale of Two Cities in between homework time and when the ice cream man gets into the neighborhood.. I know..



I can understand how a literate individual might wish to make such comparisons, I lose the connection in your case


----------



## Shogun

roomy said:


> I can understand how a literate individual might wish to make such comparisons, I lose the connection in your case



im sure you lose the connection in MOST cases.

But it sure is fun to watch you pretend that you comprehend at the same rate as everyone else in the class...


----------



## roomy

Shogun said:


> im sure you lose the connection in MOST cases.
> 
> But it sure is fun to watch you pretend that you comprehend at the same rate as everyone else in the class...



Numpty


----------



## Adam's Apple

_A Woman in Charge_ by Carl Bernstein and _Prince of Darkness _by Robert Novak.  These are both lengthy tomes, but well worth the time to read.


----------



## maineman

"On Mexican Time" by Tony Cohan


----------



## hjmick

Finished recently:

_The Wild Trees_ by Richard Douglas

_I Am Legend and Assorted Short Stories_ by Richard Matheson

_The Wheel of Darkness_ by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child

Currently:

_True Evil_ by Greg Iles


----------



## Shogun

I am Legend..


Worth buying?  I've seen it but thought it was too expensive for a graphic novel.


----------



## hjmick

Shogun said:


> I am Legend..
> 
> 
> Worth buying?  I've seen it but thought it was too expensive for a graphic novel.



I haven't seen the graphic.

I read the novel, it was written in 1954. It's about 180 pages long and was in a book that contained about 12 or 15 short stories written by Matheson. It's an interesting take on the vampire genre.

_I Am Legend_ was made into a movie in the '60s starring Vincent Price, this version stayed fairly true to the book. In the '70s it was used as the basis for the movie _The Omega Man_ starring Charleton Heston _(this version pretty much ignored the vampire aspect of the book)_. Next month, I believe, is the release of the most recent incarnation starring Will Smith and using the original title of Matheson's book. They've changed the setting from Los Angeles to New York, and I don't know about the vampire aspect.


----------



## Shogun

thanks.. I have heard about it and only saw it in graphic novel format and it was, like, 25 dollars so...


----------



## Niles

"Power, Sex, and Suicide" (it's a book about mitochondria... I forget the author).


----------



## chloe

Guns, Germs & Steel, Jared M. Diamond


----------



## random3434

*When You are Engulfed in Flames* by David Sedaris.

Hysterical!


----------



## AllieBaba

Shogun said:


> I am Legend..
> 
> 
> Worth buying?  I've seen it but thought it was too expensive for a graphic novel.



It's a short story, written in the 50s. Yes, the collection is worth buying, very good stuff. The story is VASTLY different from the movie, so you don't need to worry about already knowing the story, because you don't.

It shouldn't have been expensive. I got mine for just a few bucks. Like I said, it's a short story from the 50s, it's in a collection with other stories by the same author. It's not a graphic novel.


----------



## AllieBaba

Book I'm starting: 
The Weight of Water
Books I just finished:
Lone Survivor
Panic in Level 4

Books I've read before but are by my bed:
The Return of the King
The Bible
The Captive by Victoria Holt
A book about Darnley's murder at Kirk 'o Field, I can't remember what it's called. I'm working on it. I've read it before. It's a little ponderous.


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh and I also recently read THe HIstorian, which is a take on Bram Stoker's Dracula, kinda good, really.


----------



## strollingbones

just finished lone survivor...military...also a bio of reinhard heydrich


----------



## Shogun

I'm reading Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Diuretic

_Capital _Volume 1 - well it's about my twelfth attempt I think (author K. Marx).  

And "Flight of the Intruder" (Stephen Coonts).


----------

